# Hey Everyone ...i just got a p.m.



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

> well alan,
> 
> my dads gone mad so i wont be here anymore but id just like to say that out of all the idiots on here you were the stupidest and i very much enjoyed pulling your pants down publicly night after night.
> 
> ...

















i abused the uk forum!!! what a prick


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Give him this from me:
View attachment 112874


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Kid has always been Nutz.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

whats the story behind this i think i missed it


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

he claimed to be an asylum seeker from croatia


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

It seems to me Patriot was a highly disturbed individual.

My guess is that he feels weak, insignificant, and impotent in the real world and attempts to compensate for these feelings by "affecting" strangers in cyberspace. The easist way to affect strangers in cyberspace is to annoy and harass them by trolling their forums and information boards.

Just the fact that he is too ashamed and humiliated to post on this board anymore will give you some insight into his psyche.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i thought our banter was quite funny but he took it over to another forum and started telling them how bad this 'patriot person' was. shem but i think he took it seriously.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The worlds only black croatian Lives!









I thought he had been deported or got himself a job!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i havent missed that annoying douch.. just bringing him up again annoys me


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

patriot said:


> your welcome


I thought you were leaving the site?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Xenon said:


> your welcome


I thought you were leaving the site?
[/quote]
grosse gurke suggested i stay


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am still waiting for info on the fish he keeps,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You all might want to direct your attention to the "come clean time" thread in the uk forum


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> You all might want to direct your attention to the "come clean time" thread in the uk forum


hmmm


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

alan said:


> You all might want to direct your attention to the "come clean time" thread in the uk forum


hmmm








[/quote]

from that thread..



> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> honest views appreciated


women no sense of humor and you trust them anymore then you can kck them in the uterus..

lying un-funny snatch...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> You all might want to direct your attention to the "come clean time" thread in the uk forum


hmmm








[/quote]

from that thread..



> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> honest views appreciated


women no sense of humor and you trust them anymore then you can kck them in the uterus..

lying un-funny snatch...
[/quote]
quality mate


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Patriot for MAB!









Welcome back black man ma'am.







If what you said is true, you pulled off perhaps one of this forums absolute best of all pratical jokes!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> You all might want to direct your attention to the "come clean time" thread in the uk forum


hmmm








[/quote]

from that thread..



> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> honest views appreciated


women no sense of humor and you trust them anymore then you can kck them in the uterus..

lying un-funny snatch...
[/quote]
So can we add patriot the the trifecta of fury hotties? (tink,wb,sunshine)???


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Patriot for MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alas i think not...this is no girl


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

you di realize you have to post some shots of you standing in front of your tanks now

its like a rule


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> Patriot for MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alas i think not...this is no girl
[/quote]
Agreed
The trolling continues
So-long.... fake black, jobless, croatian, asylum seeker patriot
Welcome...fake female patriot


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Patriot for MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alas i think not...this is no girl
[/quote]
Agreed
The trolling continues
So-long.... fake black, jobless, croatian, asylum seeker patriot
Welcome...fake female patriot
[/quote]

your wrong


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Either way he/she deserves a ban IMO.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Either way he/she deserves a ban IMO.


i respect your point


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> Patriot for MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alas i think not...this is no girl
[/quote]
Agreed
The trolling continues
So-long.... fake black, jobless, croatian, asylum seeker patriot
Welcome...fake female patriot
[/quote]

your wrong
[/quote]

prove it be-atch lets see a pic of you holding a sign that says "patriot loves c*ck"..

you want to apollogise for being a troll and pissing people off then its not going to be easy to regain respect..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Patriot for MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alas i think not...this is no girl
[/quote]
Agreed
The trolling continues
So-long.... fake black, jobless, croatian, asylum seeker patriot
Welcome...fake female patriot
[/quote]

your wrong
[/quote]

prove it be-atch lets see a pic of you holding a sign that says "patriot loves c*ck"..
[/quote]





















Fuckin pricless nismo!!!!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Patriot for MAB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alas i think not...this is no girl
[/quote]
Agreed
The trolling continues
So-long.... fake black, jobless, croatian, asylum seeker patriot
Welcome...fake female patriot
[/quote]

your wrong
[/quote]

prove it be-atch lets see a pic of you holding a sign that says "patriot loves c*ck"..
[/quote]

and you certainainly are 1


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

This case as well as many others makes me wonder;

Why do we get all the retarded people here?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> prove it be-atch lets see a pic of you holding a sign that says "patriot loves c*ck"..


and you certainainly are 1
[/quote]

ooo witty..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Tibs said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm
[/quote]

well lets start whit this then do you have piranhas? that is why 99 percent of us are here but you apparently where here as a social experiment, if you are in fact who you now say you are..

LOL change your name to "Nismos bitch" for a week..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm
[/quote]

well lets start whit this then do you have piranhas? that is why 99 percent of us are here but you apparently where here as a social experiment, if you are in fact who you now say you are..

LOL change your name to "Nismos bitch" for a week..
[/quote]

why???.......who are u?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

patriot said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm
[/quote]

The fact that I wanted to learn more about piranhas

If you explaination is true then why would you come to piranha-fury of all places? There are hundreds of thousands of other forums to whore at.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

dad keeps piranhas


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

seriously though..wouldnt you be better off in a chat room?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm
[/quote]

well lets start whit this then do you have piranhas? that is why 99 percent of us are here but you apparently where here as a social experiment, if you are in fact who you now say you are..

LOL change your name to "Nismos bitch" for a week..
[/quote]

why???.......who are u?
[/quote]

why well because you post this:



> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> *honest views appreciated*


these are my honest views..

1. yoru a troll, wether this is all another load of BS or not you are a troll

2. you suck and if you want to not get sh*t from people you should be willing to go to a certain extent to re gain the respect of other members, so i have offered you two ways to get my respect and i advise others to offer how they would like to have there respect earned because this could be alot more entertaining and funny then then your sh*t posts that we all had to suffer through for months..

most of the peopel here aer honest about who they are, you appaerntly like to screw with people so deal with it..

now what will it b?

nismo's bitch 
or 
"patriot loves c*ck" self portriat?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm
[/quote]

well lets start whit this then do you have piranhas? that is why 99 percent of us are here but you apparently where here as a social experiment, if you are in fact who you now say you are..

LOL change your name to "Nismos bitch" for a week..
[/quote]

why???.......who are u?
[/quote]

why well because you post this:



> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> *honest views appreciated*


these are my honest views..

1. yoru a troll, wether this is all another load of BS or not you are a troll

2. you suck and if you want to not get sh*t from people you should be willing to go to a certain extent to re gain the respect of other members, so i have offered you two ways to get my respect and i advise others to offer how they would like to have there respect earned because this could be alot more entertaining and funny then then your sh*t posts that we all had to suffer through for months..

most of the peopel here aer honest about who they are, you appaerntly like to screw with people so deal with it..

now what will it b?

nismo bitch 
or 
"patriot loves c*ck" self portriat?
[/quote]
thats a damn good post nismo









hopefully this person will listen (but i doubt it)


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> This case as well as many others makes me wonder;
> 
> Why do we get all the retarded people here?


makes me wonder what attracted you ...mmmmmm
[/quote]

well lets start whit this then do you have piranhas? that is why 99 percent of us are here but you apparently where here as a social experiment, if you are in fact who you now say you are..

LOL change your name to "Nismos bitch" for a week..
[/quote]

why???.......who are u?
[/quote]

why well because you post this:



> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> *honest views appreciated*


these are my honest views..

1. yoru a troll, wether this is all another load of BS or not you are a troll

2. you suck and if you want to not get sh*t from people you should be willing to go to a certain extent to re gain the respect of other members, so i have offered you two ways to get my respect and i advise others to offer how they would like to have there respect earned because this could be alot more entertaining and funny then then your sh*t posts that we all had to suffer through for months..

most of the peopel here aer honest about who they are, you appaerntly like to screw with people so deal with it..

now what will it b?

nismo bitch 
or 
"patriot loves c*ck" self portriat?
[/quote]

i concidered you lowlife when i was wiping ur ass last time...now that im honest i still dont need your respect.....


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

please can i ask one question ....

WHAT is your point in all this? dont flame me patriot im just interested


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like someone needs a pedigree from the game... lights out patriot...

View attachment 112883


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> please can i ask one question ....
> 
> WHAT is your point in all this? dont flame me patriot im just interested


a senior moderator suggested that i come clean...thats all.

i dont flame serious questions...just the aggressive members


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow being called a low life by a troll that means a whole lot


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> wow being called a low life by a troll that means a whole lot


if the cap fits................


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> please can i ask one question ....
> 
> WHAT is your point in all this? dont flame me patriot im just interested


a senior moderator suggested that i come clean...thats all.

i dont flame serious questions...just the aggressive members
[/quote]
ok thats fine,but you have to agree that your whole existance here is to make people aggressive.live by the sword and die by it.you dont actually offer any info on fish and cant even post a picture of any.

smpley put... if i hit my dog enough times it will eventually bite me


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

They way some of you get so rilled up over this is...halarious. 
Who cares if shes a male or female or if she owns fish or not. 
I think most of you are taking this sh*t way to serious. If this person is truly a troll and you want to get rid of them, ignore them. Posting sh*t and getting in name calling matches only fuel their fire.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i cant believe they aren't barred to be honest


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> i cant believe they aren't barred to be honest


recalling some of the abnoxious posts that you dealt my way in the past that sounds like the pot calling the kettle....


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> i cant believe they aren't barred to be honest


recalling some of the abnoxious posts that you dealt my way in the past that sounds like the pot calling the kettle....
[/quote]
agreed but in fairness..you are only here to goad poeple so dont be shocked by the results


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

patriot said:


> i cant believe they aren't barred to be honest


recalling some of the abnoxious posts that you dealt my way in the past that sounds like the pot calling the kettle....
[/quote]
Black???? 
Thats racism......BAN :laugh:


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> i cant believe they aren't barred to be honest


recalling some of the abnoxious posts that you dealt my way in the past that sounds like the pot calling the kettle....
[/quote]
Black???? 
Thats racism......BAN :laugh:
[/quote]

black???.....where ? lol


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> i cant believe they aren't barred to be honest


recalling some of the abnoxious posts that you dealt my way in the past that sounds like the pot calling the kettle....
[/quote]
Black???? 
Thats racism......BAN :laugh:
[/quote]
sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

> over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> 
> you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> honest views appreciated


Nope, not buying it.









An 18 year old woman has better things to do with her time than trolling a foum and making hundreds and hundreds posts and dozens of PMs for the sole purpose of annoying guys in a fish forum.

In fact, a real 18 year old girl would get far more attention being herself than she would pretending to be any kind of controversial figure.

This is strictly the work of a 13 year old boy with too much free time on his hands.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> > over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> >
> > you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> > if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> ...


you wish


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> > over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> >
> > you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> > if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> ...










i would say you are just abot 100% right


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> > over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> >
> > you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> > if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> ...


:nod: i would say you are just abot 100% right
[/quote]

absolutly not...i promise u


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

but you cant post a pic or talk about your fish? what are we supposed to think


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> but you cant post a pic or talk about your fish? what are we supposed to think


the fish are my dads.. and i belive the lounge is for non piranha stuff???


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> > over the last couple of months im afraid to say that iv caused a little bit of trouble on this forum aswell as the lounge and for that id like to appoligise especially to the relevant mods involved .
> >
> > you probably have realised by now that im not a black-gay asylum seeker from croatia. I am infact an 18 year old woman from uk .i started patriot as a bit of fun and a loose social experiment which to be fair got a little out of hand .I found it both absolutly hilarious and offensive at different times but i dont regret it overall. i do regret upsetting my dad and if i caused genuine offence to most of you i regret that aswell. i hope you can see the funny side of it and should you look through the past threads i hope you can now see the funnier side. there are a couple of people whos views i find offensive still but im not going to dwell on them.
> > if you will have me id still like to be a effective part of this forum and wont hide behind the black gay asylum seeker anymore but i also can understand that i may have injured some egos along the way .
> ...


That completly sums the whole thing up!!!!
Good shout bullfrog :laugh:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

and i believe you lie just to start trouble so dont grizzle when it backfires


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Nope, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely right.....

Unless she is a fatty


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Nope, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely right.....

Unless she is a fatty








[/quote]
she LOVES DA CAKE

also...your pm to me saying that you wont be on here anymore was a lie.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Nope, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely right.....

Unless she is a fatty








[/quote]

im not a 13 yr old boy but if its makes you feel better thats ok with me.

anyway this repeting myself has got boring so im not going to


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

View attachment 112884
..


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lmfao









In 5 hours patriot has gone from this
View attachment 112885

Too

This
View attachment 112886


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good..a great reply


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid

the only thing you own is a fuking skateboard you gimp


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid
[/quote]

your loosing it again alan...remember how this felt last time hun. dont go there!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid
[/quote]

your loosing it again alan...remember how this felt last time hun. dont go there!!
[/quote]
last time? you are a waster and all here agree


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid
[/quote]

your loosing it again alan...remember how this felt last time hun. dont go there!!
[/quote]
last time? you are a waster and all here agree
[/quote]
maybe your rite....hows your blood pressure


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

alan said:


> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid
[/quote]

your loosing it again alan...remember how this felt last time hun. dont go there!!
[/quote]
last time? you are a waster and all here agree
[/quote]

not all.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

patriot said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid
[/quote]

your loosing it again alan...remember how this felt last time hun. dont go there!!
[/quote]
last time? you are a waster and all here agree
[/quote]
maybe your rite....hows your blood pressure
[/quote]
fine ask your mum..you know its pumped to my dick


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> View attachment 112884
> ..


concidering the amount of times you were owned by me...maybe you should pick a better insult cos if im a retard then what the heck are u...wow
[/quote]
im not grounded by daddy like you....spastic kid
[/quote]

your loosing it again alan...remember how this felt last time hun. dont go there!!
[/quote]
last time? you are a waster and all here agree
[/quote]
maybe your rite....hows your blood pressure
[/quote]
fine ask your mum..you know its pumped to my dick
[/quote]
true colours....i rest my case


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

whats your problem ? you only come here for a fight and you get beaten regularly..get over it or go to a chat room somewhere else


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> whats your problem ? you only come here for a fight and you get beaten regularly..get over it or go to a chat room somewhere else


iv never had a problem....seems to be you that has.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

you go to the uk site a slag off patriot? weird..


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Gee, I didnt think it was possible, but this thread went even more downhill.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

A woman?

Yeah right, *DAVE*


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hey dave mcg...remember this post............

Hi every one,
iv just been on piranha fury for the first time in ages and there are stacks of arguments going on 
with a guy called PATRIOTS who appears to be from the UK.
hes upsetting the americans over basically everything and also the uk room over all sorts.
the top mods have even got involved.
iv just spent a full hour reading thread after thread from or about this guy.

my question is...........WHO IS PATRIOTS??. and is he from UK


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

The only thing I seem to remember about "Patriot" was that he/she was against guns and pro-gun legislation. Is this right? Am I thinking about the right person? I suppose if Patriot pisses a lot of people off, just don't reply to his/her posts comments...I mean that's the sensible thing to do right?

Jay


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

The best thing would be if Patriot left the site for good. I cry bull once again...what father "punishes" his 18 year old daughter?

Your playing people for a fool. You just need to go away and never come back.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

jaejae said:


> The only thing I seem to remember about "Patriot" was that he/she was against guns and pro-gun legislation. Is this right? Am I thinking about the right person? I suppose if Patriot pisses a lot of people off, just don't reply to his/her posts comments...I mean that's the sensible thing to do right?
> 
> Jay


He was against anything that he knew would piss people off.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> The best thing would be if Patriot left the site for good. I cry bull once again...what father "punishes" his 18 year old daughter?
> 
> Your playing people for a fool. You just need to go away and never come back.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> The best thing would be if Patriot left the site for good. I cry bull once again...what father "punishes" his 18 year old daughter?
> 
> Your playing people for a fool. You just need to go away and never come back.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaamen pastor....preach it brother......


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

jaejae said:


> The best thing would be if Patriot left the site for good. I cry bull once again...what father "punishes" his 18 year old daughter?
> 
> Your playing people for a fool. You just need to go away and never come back.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaamen pastor....preach it brother......








[/quote]
Can I get an Amen from a brother! There it is!

I don't mind a good spirited argument...but Patriot set out to make people look like fools, and then turns around and he/she wants to look like the maryter/hero...PLEASE!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

it was suggested by grosse gurke that i try and make amends for what iv done by comming clean..iv tryed and to be honest got the response that i probably deserve. therfore i will remove myself from piranha fury.
its been stated that i dont actually have piranha and thats true so maybe i dont have the rite to post here.
i wish you all well and be aware that i did come clean and i am gone please feel free to confirm this with a mod .
you absolutly will not hear from me again


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

patriot said:


> it was suggested by grosse gurke that i try and make amends for what iv done by comming clean..iv tryed and to be honest got the response that i probably deserve. therfore i will remove myself from piranha fury.
> its been stated that i dont actually have piranha and thats true so maybe i dont have the rite to post here.
> i wish you all well and be aware that i did come clean and i am gone please feel free to confirm this with a mod .
> you absolutly will not hear from me again


woooohoooo









i found her picture guys
View attachment 112887


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

patriot said:


> it was suggested by grosse gurke that i try and make amends for what iv done by comming clean..iv tryed and to be honest got the response that i probably deserve. therfore i will remove myself from piranha fury.
> its been stated that i dont actually have piranha and thats true so maybe i dont have the rite to post here.
> i wish you all well and be aware that i did come clean and i am gone please feel free to confirm this with a mod .
> you absolutly will not hear from me again


I dont have piranha either, but i still have the right to use the forums


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

patriot said:


> it was suggested by grosse gurke that i try and make amends for what iv done by comming clean..iv tryed and to be honest got the response that i probably deserve. therfore i will remove myself from piranha fury.
> its been stated that i dont actually have piranha and thats true so maybe i dont have the rite to post here.
> i wish you all well and be aware that i did come clean and i am gone please feel free to confirm this with a mod .
> you absolutly will not hear from me again


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its about time you left, i cant believe you were not banned.
trolling is against the rules.
this is a joke its just more trolling.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Patriot is totally correct. he/she wasnt banned from the site but choose to leave...so they had every right to come back. I personally found the whole thing funny and suggested there were 2 ways to begin again. Either they could start a new account and start fresh...or they could come clean and hope people would understand and give them another chance. I had given the members of the forum too much credit and honestly thought you would see the humor in this situation...guess I was wrong.

Anyways...Patriot has once again decided to leave the site so this is really a dead issue. However a few of you should consider yourself lucky I dont dish out some warnings/suspensions for your actions in this thread. Treating members with respect is still a rule on this site and I found the actions from some of not only embarrassing...but abusive.

I guess asking for maturity on this site is a mute point...even from some of the board members that have been elected to represent the members of this site.









Closed.


----------

